# Sick goldfish, no idea whats wrong with him!



## XGP0001 (Jun 2, 2012)

On memorial day, I switched my tank over from gravel to mostly sand and the fish seem to be loving it, especially the dragon fish he has been digging for days. But Tuesday I noticed my big ole fat black moor had a scale turning white, just one scale behind his head on the side so I figured he was just growing a new one and it was going to fall off. So I have been watching him every day and no other fish seem to be having symptoms. Its not ick i'm pretty sure because its not spreading and its not fuzzy like all fungus examples I have researched. I have googled everything I can and nothing seems to look like this. Now the scale is pushed out and a white gel bubble is pushing the scale outward with a little red blood spot at the base, i'm pretty sure its not an ulcer either because its outward not inward and doesn't seem to be decaying. I put em in a bubble bucket for 2 days with moderate aquarium salt and nothing seems to make it go away, I also medicated him with ick meds just in case. He has been eating and acting fine but now that I have him back in the tank because I am almost 100% sure its nothing spreading or affecting the other fish he seems to be acting weird.. Hes running into rocks and the glass every so often like he is losing his sight but his eyes are the same and healthy, maybe its just the salt, but I am not sure. I really don't want him to die. Does anyone possibly know what this is and how I can treat it? BTW I am sorry for the pics he never stays still its hard to get a clear shot. I had to make a video and take snapshots so this is the best I can do. 

PS I don't get payed until this coming Friday so I can't afford any meds for him besides what I already have.. Home remedies would be great also.


----------



## XGP0001 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now his eyes are getting fuzzy, so i'm starting to think its a fungus, and I have no money for fungus meds till friday >< I think hes a goner :'(


----------



## XGP0001 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I was able to get some fungus meds now hes doing alot better. But hes turning gold now?! I didnt think that was possible.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Goldfish often lose black coloring as they grow. It isn't uncommon for a black goldfish to turn orange.


----------

